# Solved: Batch File Unhide and Hide



## Nerokin (Feb 27, 2013)

I got this from an old post on this site and was helping to get more info about it
I need some help understanding how to actually set it to hide and unhide folders using this set of .bat, .vbs, and .htm because when I was looking at the code I did not see what it would hide or unhide so if the creator this set can remodel it to include the file path it will open that will make it much easier on me


> Originally Posted by TheOutcaste >
> _password.cmd
> Code:
> @Echo Off
> ...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This code has nothing to do with hiding or unhiding folders. It is used to mask a password prompt.


----------



## Nerokin (Feb 27, 2013)

Well... Now I know that I want to see if the creator of this script set can set it to hide and unhide a file


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you look at TheOutcaste's profile you will notice that he has not posted here in close to two years and I am pretty sure he is not coming back any time soon. We used to do other stuff offline from this forum and he no longer stays in touch with me even over email. He doesn't post on any of the other forums that we used to consult on either.

Go back and reread the original thread. The first couple of posts are about using the ATTRIB command to set the hidden and system attributes. But remember that there is a setting in Windows Explorer that allows you to see hidden and system files. 

The thread got more complex because the user thought by making a batch file to enter in a username and password to access his batch file that hides the folders would make it more secure. IT DOESN"T! It is just security through obscurity as we in the security world like to call it.


----------



## Nerokin (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, Alright I guess this thread is done then


----------

